

Can you explain me why after looking at the top image, the bottom one changes? - crymeariver
http://dailyfacts.info/misc/this-will-blow-your-mind/

======
sj4nz
Brain filters out patterns that aren't "new" or threatening in order to
concentrate on differences. Watching the swirls above for 30-seconds gets
"boring" to your brain so it begins to ignore them in order to optimize.

Same effect can be experienced with audio if you work with a loud air
compressor or other loud intense noise with a pattern for several minutes
followed by silence or with vibration or smell.

